# eastern thunderbird good or bad?



## booklips (Jun 21, 2008)

I am looking for a new urban/dj bike because my kona shred isn't really cutting it anymore. I have been looking at the eastern night train for a while now but since i don't have a job its kind of hard to get one. I just recently looked at the eastern thunderbird. I haven't seen one in person but i was wondering if anyone has rode one or currently has one and also is it a good deal, it seems like a bargain for only $700 but is it be to good to be true?


----------



## GotMojo? (Mar 25, 2004)

booklips said:


> I am looking for a new urban/dj bike because my kona shred isn't really cutting it anymore. I have been looking at the eastern night train for a while now but since i don't have a job its kind of hard to get one. I just recently looked at the eastern thunderbird. I haven't seen one in person but i was wondering if anyone has rode one or currently has one and also is it a good deal, it seems like a bargain for only $700 but is it be to good to be true?


I am selling a NEW Night Train for less than the price of a Thunderbird. I can take a credit card payment also. See my sig for a link to my MTBR classified ad.


----------



## booklips (Jun 21, 2008)

i would LOVE to get that but you are over 300 miles away and I'm guessing shipping would be insane


----------



## njhcx4xlife (Jan 9, 2006)

booklips said:


> i would LOVE to get that but you are over 300 miles away and I'm guessing shipping would be insane


If you read the classified it says shipping included. Shipping bikes isn't all that expensive if you avoid ups.


----------



## GotMojo? (Mar 25, 2004)

njhcx4xlife said:


> If you read the classified it says shipping included. Shipping bikes isn't all that expensive if you avoid ups.


'

Doh! I forgot I included shipping in the price. So yea, $649 shipped. We ship out of here daily and a box that size is probably going to be about $30 via UPS so I could probably absorb the cost.

Now if somebody would just buy the damn bike LOL. I can't believe I haven't had any takers for a brand new Night Train at $649!!! Thats half the price of a new one, and cheaper than the lower line models like the Thunderbird. I guess the market for these bikes is pretty small.


----------



## njhcx4xlife (Jan 9, 2006)

GotMojo? said:


> '
> 
> Doh! I forgot I included shipping in the price. So yea, $649 shipped. We ship out of here daily and a box that size is probably going to be about $30 via UPS so I could probably absorb the cost.
> 
> Now if somebody would just buy the damn bike LOL. I can't believe I haven't had any takers for a brand new Night Train at $649!!! Thats half the price of a new one, and cheaper than the lower line models like the Thunderbird. I guess the market for these bikes is pretty small.


Having a company with a UPS account that does a lot of volume is the best. The mailroom in my office sent my 888 from Jersey back to Zoke in Cali overnight for 12 bones. You can't beat that.

I'm also surprised you can't sell that bike. Thats a sweet deal.


----------



## XxTHExAGENTxX (Jun 22, 2007)

i wish i had the money for your night train


----------



## gonebored (Oct 22, 2007)

How tall are you? I've been looking for something really similar but cant seem to get something I feel right on. I haven't seen one of these in person and am wondering if they would be something a 6'4" guy like myself would like.


----------



## lukehooligan (Jun 20, 2008)

i just got a brand new 07 nighttrain from jenson usa, of course i didn't see the ad for the one for sale on here til after, but i'm sure you wouldn't be dissappointed taking advantage of that ad. it was a good deal for me for 900 bucks, it's a hell of a deal for you for 649


----------



## GotMojo? (Mar 25, 2004)

Does anybody know how much the Night Train weighs? I've had several prospective buyers ask me that and I haven't seen any weights posted for the bike, and I don't have any way to weigh mine. My guess is low 30's?


----------



## lukehooligan (Jun 20, 2008)

jenson has the 07 listed as 32.5 pounds. not sure where they got that cuz eastern's website doesn't list it, but seems about right


----------



## carfreak35041 (Oct 15, 2007)

Well if you want a simple and ghetto way to weight it, stand on a normal scale, write down your weight, pick up the bike and weigh it with you, and subtract your weight from the weight of you and the bike.


----------



## GotMojo? (Mar 25, 2004)

carfreak35041 said:


> Well if you want a simple and ghetto way to weight it, stand on a normal scale, write down your weight, pick up the bike and weigh it with you, and subtract your weight from the weight of you and the bike.


I just did that and I got 33.1 lbs. Thanks!


----------



## Strauss (Apr 27, 2007)

My 07 NT on an ANALOG scale measures 32 so I would say 33.1 is pretty spot on.


----------



## Strauss (Apr 27, 2007)

booklips said:


> i would LOVE to get that but you are over 300 miles away and I'm guessing shipping would be insane


300 miles is really close and it would be relatively cheap for normal ground shipping. At a distance of 300 miles you would probably spend more in gas to go get it and it will get to you in about 1 day with normal 3 day shipping. It's only 300 miles.


----------



## GotMojo? (Mar 25, 2004)

Strauss said:


> 300 miles is really close and it would be relatively cheap for normal ground shipping. At a distance of 300 miles you would probably spend more in gas to go get it and it will get to you in about 1 day with normal 3 day shipping. It's only 300 miles.


I haven't actually figured out what it will cost to ship the bike, but we ship UPS Ground out of here daily. All the carriers like Fed Ex and UPS go by box size and weight to determine a dimensional weight for the package, and that (along with the distance it needs to go) determines the cost. This thing will ship in a pretty large box so I'm guessing its going to be around $30 to ship to most places. But as I stated in my ad, I will absorb that shipping cost and the total cost would be $649.

On a side note, high gas prices are really starting to affect shipping costs. I've noticed a healthy increase in our shipping costs lately, and I'm sure high fuel costs are a large part of that increase.


----------



## riddleea (Aug 21, 2009)

hey you dont have anymore of those night trains for that sweet deal do you? if so id love to get one off of you


----------



## TaRd (Jul 6, 2009)

I really love the Nighttrain and would recomend it to anyone who is looking for a good bike to start on.


----------



## King_Of_Aces (Jan 4, 2010)

GotMojo? said:


> '
> 
> Doh! I forgot I included shipping in the price. So yea, $649 shipped. We ship out of here daily and a box that size is probably going to be about $30 via UPS so I could probably absorb the cost.
> 
> Now if somebody would just buy the damn bike LOL. I can't believe I haven't had any takers for a brand new Night Train at $649!!! Thats half the price of a new one, and cheaper than the lower line models like the Thunderbird. I guess the market for these bikes is pretty small.


Is that $649 in US dollars or Australian dollars?
Being in Australia is usually a bit of a downer for postage as well.


----------



## mtymxdh (Jan 14, 2005)

King_Of_Aces said:


> Is that $649 in US dollars or Australian dollars?
> Being in Australia is usually a bit of a downer for postage as well.


doesn't matter, that post is from 2008, more than 1 yr old.... :thumbsup:


----------



## King_Of_Aces (Jan 4, 2010)

So should have realised that! :madman: 

Sigh


----------

